# Adoption et Protection animale > Recherche/Demande >  Chien petit à moyen

## coquillette45

bonjour,
je commence mes recherches pour une future adoption!
je recherche un chien petit voir moyen (maxi 15kg), mâle ou femelle peu importe,  pas plus de 5 ans, sociable +++ (ok chien, chat, poule, enfant...) qui voyage bien.
il vivra en maison avec jardin. 
Merci davance pour vos suggestions!

----------


## phacélie

Bonjour, peut-être Filou ? http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...on-sos-184090/

----------


## superdogs

Oui, il a l'air d'être une crème ce loulou !

----------


## Lapin masqué

Site Seconde chance. C'est très bien fait et je trouve que la recherche est plus évidente que sur Rescue.

----------


## Ioko

Ou etes vous situé?

----------


## coquillette45

Je suis dans le 45
je me déplace si coup de  ::

----------


## Lapin masqué

Association toutousdumonde. Ils ont pas mal de loulous petit format

----------


## myrtille12

Il y a les chiens de petite taille venant des usa 

https://www.empruntemontoutou.com/bl...ros-lamerique/

"USA Dog Bless You est une association créée en 2014 par deux hôtesses de lair qui veulent lutter contre cette injustice canine au quotidien aux Etats-Unis. 
*Leur mission ?* 
Ramener des toutous sains et saufs en France pour les faire adopter par la suite par des familles qui veulent donner de lamour à un toutou et recevoir toute laffection possible et inimaginable dune petite boule de poils. En effet, la relation avec les chiens en France est totalement différente de celle des Etats-Unis quil sagisse aussi bien des familles et propriétaires de chiens que des refuges animaliers. Cette association lutte ainsi contre une mort provoquée fatale et douloureuse subis par les chiens laissés dans des refuges et autres fourrières sud-étasunienne constamment surpeuplées.
*USA Dog Bless You a permis de sauver la vie de 100 toutous par an depuis la création de lassociation, et ne compte vraiment pas sen arrêter là.
*Leur priorité ? Sauver de jeunes petits chiens tels que les Jack Russel ou bien encore les Chihuahua qui peuvent répondre à une forte demande. Mais aussi, parce que le Chihuahua est la deuxième race de chien la plus euthanasiée dans ce pays."

----------


## camille1888

j'ai un jeune cocker croisé de 4 ans  un male gentil avec les chiens les chats les enfants les adultes.
il a vécu enfermé dans un enclos minuscule en ne sortant que pour la chasse
il est calme  aime jouer et courir  très silencieux

----------


## camille1888

Cookie est très doux 
on est près de st jean d'angély dans le 17

----------

